# Sony W690



## niz04 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a sony W690 but i lost the data cable of it Can anyone know a place where i can buy it online but a Real good Data cable which dont start to charge my camera and give good speed

thankxx


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2013)

Call Sony service center and enquire them... Where you can find the cable?


----------

